

Ask HN: What are some problems on earth that need to be solved?  - ronnwer

I'm tired of companies that try to solve the same problems over and over again. What are some real world problems you can think of that will make the world a better place? Here are some posts that I found here on HN: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1424456
======
pedrokost
What do you mean by : "I'm tired of companies that try to solve the same
problems over and over again." ? If they struggle with one problem is because
it's an important one and it needs to be fixed, but the solution is not 'yet'
available.

~~~
ronnwer
I mean companies who create the same exact solution.

------
Aaronontheweb
Depends on your definition of "better place"

I personally think that a company that finds a way to profitably convince
people en masse on the virtues of the free market and why it's an all-around
positive force in the universe would put an end to a lot of harmful political
/ legal turmoil, but that's just me the crazy libertarian speaking :p

~~~
ronnwer
:) with better place I mean for example recylcing is an important issue...
real world issues that needs to be fixed.

